# Fuji Carbon Seatpost adjustment, need help



## Herms (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a Fuji carbon seatpost that came on my new Fuji road bike. I see no possible way of adjusting the post so that the stock fuji saddle is not pointed upward. I just want the seat to be level and I can't even do that. 

Anyone else have experience with these seatposts? Mine must be a manufacturer defect if there isn't some special trick to adjusting it that I am missing.

Any suggestions are appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Seatpost backward?*

I almost hate to ask this, but when you can't tip the saddle nose down, it suggests that you have the post in bacward (the front of the clamp is facing the back of the bike). Tell me it ain't so!


----------



## Herms (Mar 25, 2002)

funny thought......................but no. I just put a new saddle on and I am able to get it to exactly level, but it cannot be set to be tilted downward. But why would a bike company set up a bike with a seatpost and saddle that cannot be set to have the saddle level?


----------

